# Mk4 Firestone AAC kit. Does this look right?



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got done installing my fittings and brackets to the firestone bags i got from AAC

Here is a picture of what i have so far. Are all the washers in the right place? 























My main concern is the bolt that secures the bracket to the bag.... does it goe like this










Or like this?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

from what i remember of the AAC kit, all your pics are fine EXCEPT the last one...dont put that washer in between the bag and rear lower plate


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

See the way i have it like that in the last pic, I'm able to catch threads and tighten down the bracket. The picture (2nd to last) where the lock washer is outside the bracket, I can't catch threads. Almost as if I need a longer bolt.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I am using the same setup on my rears, and that last pic is definitely wrong. You have to remember that the bottom of the spring perch (what your rear bag will sit on) will be between the bag and that mounting plate. Having the lock washer where you have it in the last pic won't do anything...the there will be a gap that the lock washer can "float" between. 

The best person to ask this question to is this man:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?247862-Kevin-AAC


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Its right in your 3rd picture.

I just grabbed one of the shelf to do a test. Seems this batch of flat washers are thick.

Solution only run one washer. You choose which one you like better.

Use anti seize when doing your final assembly. Aluminum sucks to take apart years from now.

If you have any questions. Call me direct

Kevin
416-396-3572


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you must seriously be a retard and/or never have assembled anything if you think this is how it goes :facepalm:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> you must seriously be a retard and/or never have assembled anything if you think this is how it goes :facepalm:


hahahha, i honestly just through it in there because i figured all the washers are needed to be used. I figured the 3rd picture was right, but like i said, the threads weren't catching. First time dealing with air ride. 

Thanks for the help Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> you must seriously be a retard and/or never have assembled anything if you think this is how it goes :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Its right in your 3rd picture.
> 
> I just grabbed one of the shelf to do a test. Seems this batch of flat washers are thick.
> 
> ...


Really??

The purpose of a lock washer is to keep constant tension on the bolt to prevent it from backing out due to vibrations....a flat washer doesn't do anything close to that. I would personally get a thinner flat washer as i feel you MUST use a lock washer to prevent the bolt from backing out


----------



## mini man (Aug 4, 2011)

hate to bring this back up.. but. 
where can i pick up the AAC kit? google searched with no luck. can only find the firestone bag themselves 

THANKS!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mini man said:


> hate to bring this back up.. but.
> where can i pick up the AAC kit? google searched with no luck. can only find the firestone bag themselves
> 
> THANKS!


From air assisted Canada of course
http://www.airassisted.ca/osc/mk4-rear-kit-p-1414.html?osCsid=mqvkao2tfcks2hra2pddbmcnd6


----------

